# a black 911 turbo protected with SiRamik glasscoating



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

firstly lots of pics

sorry but couldnt decide which to use

this invovled approx 25 hours of work

the owner wanted the paint to look fresh and to lay down some protection

after talking we decided that a glasscoat would be used
the car gets driven as it should be ,hard and fast and often,i was lucky enough to have a run out in it a few weeks back and James doesnt hang around,but then with the work hes had done and 550BHP would be rude not to

so onto the pics and writing

SiRamik glasscoating was chose as it has 70% active ingredients ,is non flammable ,low solvent so is a bit better to use than heavy solvent ones ,ive used before

So grab some hobnobs and a brew here we go

BEFORES











SO LOST ITS SPARKLE ,BUT ENJOYED MACHINE

Car was safely washed ,wheels cleaned,all bodywork decontaminated in the usual manner,clayed ,tar ,iron etc all removed

onto bath time



a few random defects that stood out after decon ,clay etc







so once inside ,taped up etc ,and under both metal halide and led lighting

defects were removed with scholl polishes and various pads,refining again mainly scholl a little megs and farecla and 3 m finishing pads

heres a 50/50 showing the levels of correction,this best demonstrates how the swirls etc hide the colour and the flake in the paint



various durings,working the way around









front wing before



and after,the small scratch was further worked on,and the whole wing was then refined



door in the led lamp before



and after cutting,but before refining



now some more pics working around further



poor paint repair,and long scratch removal



after



drivers side all done



passenger rear



after



even under the spoiler and engine cowl done



hello,you still with me







now the flake is showing



so after all the polishing up.its time for a wipedown with spie & hecker 7010 to remove all oils etc
door shuts etc all polished up along with wheels etc

common trait on porsches scuttle fade



these next pic is after a wipedown but before any coating applied

ive moved over to the toy barn,coating needs dry and dust free application,as any coating does ,and it will stay in here a few days ,to fully cure



wheels polished and sealed with BMD revolutions wax,tyres dressed with Pinnacle black onyx,glass cleaned with stoners

so all these are after the coating has been applied

i really do think that the SiRamik coating adds glassiness to the paint and leaves it so wet looking

this is the one coating i will continue to use ,i love what it does























Thank you


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great work, looks very glossy :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work Steve!

The SiRamik looks great, whats it like to apply? Ease of use?


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Amazing transformation, insane reflections too. How powerful is that led floodlight?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

AaronGTi said:


> Stunning work Steve!
> 
> The SiRamik looks great, whats it like to apply? Ease of use?


Aaron ,very easy,needs clean oil free paint

using the supplied applicator,just glides on the paint,then youll notice it start to flash off ,then remove with one towel,then swop to another towel and buff off in the opposite direction then use a third towel to remove any remaining bits

i did one panel ata time waiting around a minute or so ,thats what they recomend

really is easy to apply and remove,its the secon full car ive used it on,,James wants it now applying to his other cat a black ml,,but he said he might sell that first and the coating will go on its replacement another ml,a 6.3 amg one !!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ocdetailer said:


> Amazing transformation, insane reflections too. How powerful is that led floodlight?


the led is a 50watt one and the metal halide is 150 watts

thank you

was hard work,but i loved it in the end


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Steve fantastic job, I love the wet shiny glassy look so this looks stunning to me, well done again.
My knowledge on all these new coatings and stuff is , well, err, zero really so here come the questions!
Just finished reading about Opti-coat here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227759 and one year later clean shiny and swirl free. 
Is this SiRamik glass coating the same kind of stuff? ( I need a simple answer if there is one )
Many thanks for that link, Michael


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Great as usual steve!! Cracking finish


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks good:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Good work Steve!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice reckon that coating be good on Peugeot.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top finish as always my man, looking crisp and glossy at the same time :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job as ever steve. looks much better


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Absolutely superb finish on a stunning car :buffer:


----------



## zipfly (Oct 22, 2007)

Just 1 question, where can I get this?


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Super job looks stunning.


----------



## ryans2 (Apr 8, 2014)

just got your inbox, that looks the mutts nuts! awesome job mate.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks splendid Steve, nice work! Mega glossy look to it, and I'm sure will be protected for many months to come!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work.


----------

